

Isn't Your Kid a CEO? - far33d
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2007/09/06/bizkid.DTL

======
donna
Great story! Could it be that young people are fearless, ingenuous, and know
what they love with nothing to loose?

------
daniel-cussen
Sounds like a lot of fun.

